# Possible to skip in 15 minute intervals



## lmacmil (Oct 26, 2015)

Occasionally I'll get near the end of a recorded show and switch to live TV or bring up the program guide and when I try to resume the recording, I'm back at the beginning. I'm sure this is "operator error." 

Anyway, I see the recordings have 15 minute intervals marked. Is there a way to jump 15 minutes with one button click? My "skip to tick" button currently jumps 30 seconds.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

Press FF once. While FF is engaged, press skip to tick, you will jump to the next tick. Repeate as many times as is necessary to land where you want. Press play to cancel the FFing.

(Also works in reverse to go back a tick)


----------



## Lancep50 (Jan 20, 2016)

you can start regular fast forward then press the "skip to click" for the 15 minute intervals.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

You can also back up to the previous tick mark the same way by pressing the instant replay button while rewinding. And you can also press and hold the "skip to tick" button and it will take you all the way to the end of the program instantly and then you can back up a little from there.


----------



## lmacmil (Oct 26, 2015)

Thank you folks!


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Lancep50 said:


> "skip to click"


tick


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

lmacmil said:


> Occasionally I'll get near the end of a recorded show and switch to live TV or bring up the program guide and when I try to resume the recording, I'm back at the beginning. I'm sure this is "operator error."


Press pause before exiting the recording.


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

lmacmil said:


> Anyway, I see the recordings have 15 minute intervals marked. Is there a way to jump 15 minutes with one button click? My "skip to tick" button currently jumps 30 seconds.


Just be aware that for longer recordings (I think >3 hours), the tick marks are at 30 minute intervals, or higher. So a single skip to tick will be more than 15 minutes in that case.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Another trick is that if you hit the end of the recording and get the "Keep or Delete" dialog box, you can hit the Instant Replay button and get back to the recording without having to dismiss the dialog box by selecting "keep" and then starting all over.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

tatergator1 said:


> Another trick is that if you hit the end of the recording and get the "Keep or Delete" dialog box, you can hit the Instant Replay button and get back to the recording without having to dismiss the dialog box by selecting "keep" and then starting all over.


Found that one by accident a few weeks ago after bemoaning that I had that capability on DirecTV but had not seen it on any Tivo page. I slapped my head that I just didn't try it.


----------



## MHunter1 (Oct 11, 2007)

humbb said:


> for longer recordings, tick marks are at 30 minute intervals or higher


This started with v20.3.1 in May 2013. I've been requesting they go back to 15-minute tick marks for all durations but after 3 years there must be some reason TiVo doesn't want to. At least NBC's Today Show recently split their 4-hour program into one 2-hour and two 1-hour segments making it easier to skip-to-tick.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

tatergator1 said:


> Another trick is that if you hit the end of the recording and get the "Keep or Delete" dialog box, you can hit the Instant Replay button and get back to the recording without having to dismiss the dialog box by selecting "keep" and then starting all over.


IIRC you can just use rewind too..


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

MHunter1 said:


> humbb said:
> 
> 
> > for longer recordings, the tick marks are at 30 minute intervals, or higher.
> ...


It started long before v20.3.1. As far as I know, tick marks have always been at 30 minute intervals for longer recordings.


----------



## MHunter1 (Oct 11, 2007)

scandia101 said:


> It started long before v20.3.1. As far as I know, tick marks have always been at 30 minute intervals for longer recordings.


I pinpointed it to v20.3.1 in May 2013 because I keep logs of all my support tickets and found in my archives that I submitted a complaint to TiVo on May 22, 2013, regarding recordings that were 3 to 6 hours now having 30-minute tick mark intervals and recordings that were 6 hours or longer having 1-hour tick mark intervals. The change was that noticeable to me and important enough to voice my dissatisfaction about it.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

MHunter1 said:


> I've been requesting they go back to 15-minute tick marks for all durations but after 3 years there must be some reason TiVo doesn't want to.


I have told them many times also. For a long time I thought no one was there anymore to get into the actual DVR code, but after they did Q&S Modes, I believe they do. I have no idea why they will not change it. Over the last few years I have seen customers say they do NOT want it, mostly people who watch sports. I still do not understand...LOL. 3 hour recordings have 30 min ticks and anything over 4 hours I believe has ONE HOUR ticks and speed 3 is still slow as molasseses.

*OH WELL, AGAIN, THANK YOU TIVO, INC... *


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

MHunter1 said:


> I pinpointed it to v20.3.1 in May 2013 because I keep logs of all my support tickets and found in my archives that I submitted a complaint to TiVo on May 22, 2013, regarding recordings that were 3 to 6 hours now having 30-minute tick mark intervals and recordings that were 6 hours or longer having 1-hour tick mark intervals. The change was that noticeable to me and important enough to voice my dissatisfaction about it.


It has always been that way, it didn't just start 3 years ago.

From page 23 of the *2002 series 1* user's manual (page 30 of the pdf)


> When you press PLAY, PAUSE, FWD, or BACK, the status bar appears on the lower part of your screen. In live TV, the status bar represents one hour and the white tick marks are15 minutes apart. In recorded programs, the bar shows the program's length. The white tick marks are 15 or 30 minutes apart, depending on the length of the program


http://www.manualslib.com/manual/328047/Tivo-Series1.html?page=30&term=tick&selected=2


----------



## MHunter1 (Oct 11, 2007)

scandia101 said:


> It has always been that way, it didn't just start 3 years ago.


3-hour programs indeed had 15-minute tick mark intervals until v20.3.1 in May 2013.

Perhaps programs longer than 6 hours always had tick marks at 30 minute intervals, but news programs, talk shows, and sports broadcasts that were between 3 and maybe 5 hours long had 15-minute tick mark intervals until a software update in May 2013.














Scroll to 0:59 mark​


----------

